# replacing brake pads on a passat 2.0T 2007



## prishtinaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I just bought a 2007 passat wagon (US specs) and i need to replace the brake pads. Someone told me that i would have to vist a VW dealer because apparenty onle they could release the brake caliper through a VW diagnostics/software . Can someone fill me in? 
Appreciate your help 
prishtinaz


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: replacing brake pads on a passat 2.0T 2007 (prishtinaz)*

To replace the rear pads on a B6 Passat, you need to retract the electronic parking brake. Doing this requires connection to a VAG COM computer. The front pads can be changed by conventional methods..just retract caliper piston with a C clamp and you're all set there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prishtinaz (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: replacing brake pads on a passat 2.0T 2007 (spitpilot)*

thanks a lot for your help


----------

